# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  زيادة رأس مال جامعة عجلون إلى 12 مليون دينار

## معاذ ملحم

*زيادة رأس مال جامعة عجلون إلى 12 مليون دينار

*
*وافق مجلس إدارة جامعة عجلون الوطنية زيادة رأس مال الجامعة من 7 ملايين و400 ألف دينار إلى 12 مليون دينار.
وأشار  رئيس الجامعة الدكتور أحمد العيادي أن هذه الخطوة ستمكن الجامعة من تنفيذ  الخطط والبرامج التي وضعتها بهدف النهوض في العملية التعليمية في مختلف  المجالات من خلال إقامة المبان والمختبرات والمدرجات.
يذكر أن المساهمين  في الجامعة والتي أقيمت على أرض مساحتها 120 دونما وتمتلكها شركتا عجلون  الوطنية للاستثمار والتنمية والوطنية للثقافة والتعليم هم البنك الإسلامي  واتحاد الجمعيات الخيرية ونقابتا المحامين والمهندسين وشركة جامعة جرش  وأهالي مستثمرون.*

----------

